# Blackpool Illuminations



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been trying to get up there (from Norfolk) for the last 4 weekends, but something "family" always comes along! Last time we went was 10 years ago, when we had a van & trailer tent.

Hoping to get there this weekend, but does anyone know of good sites? Last time we stayed at a THS at Windy Harbour. We obviously need time to "see" the lights, so don't want to be locked out at 11pm. My youngest son (22) may camp in a small tent but may end up in the van - which sites accept tents?

Is it worth £4 per head to take a tour (from North Pier, I'm told) or should I just drive the length of the prom?

Many thanks for the advice which I'm sure will come.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Try www.beechwoodstables.co.uk
Right on a bus route. Walk to the pub. Cheap. 
As for seeing the lights, I would drive north to south and not pay the man at the end. It used to be for charity., now it is to pay for the lights. When you see how many people it brings in and how much money it makes, paying to see the lights is offensive.


----------



## syrokid (May 7, 2006)

hi

we came back from blackpool recently, stopped at blackpool south caravan club site, lovely site, took motor home down from site to a large car park called stargate right where tram starts running from superb for parking motor home 50p for 4 hours £2 for 12 hours, we then walked into blackpool on the front through the lights. 

Staff on site told us how to get to the car park etc, this is first time i had taken motor home off site, really enjoyed it and so easy.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blackpool lights*

Hi

Either park at Sainsbury's at Red Bank Road (Bispham) and walk 200 yards to the prom, or start at the north end (Bispham) and drive the whole monty.

Also, have some fish and chips at the "Bispham Kitchen" - delicious!

Rapide561


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 

We thoroughly recommend the Bispham and Cleverly Kitchen for F&C it has got to be the best on the west coast of Englang. Dont forget their home made cream cakes bugger the calories. 

We make a pilgramage there at least twise a year. 

Kind regards


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Have you tried Hampton Road site, 5 minutes from the south pier and pleasure beach

http://www.hamptonroadsc.co.uk/

Stayed on it a few times and it is always kept nice, and right in the town.

Regards
Paul


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Not being with CC, I decided to book with Chippendale Parks (CCC CL). "The van is packed, I'm ready to go". 

Oldest son rang yesterday to say he was coming "home" unexpectedly - it's that family thing again! We were still going to go. Youngest son walked in tonight with a cold, so I've cancelled for this weekend.

Anyone been to Chippendales? (Wife wants to know if there are naked men strolling around).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blackpool*

Hi

as we have not been for ages, Oscar and me are going next weekend. wild camping somewhere, but after a fish n chip supper!

Rapide561


----------

